# Highland Light Infantry of Canada 1940-1946 help!



## daynacunningham (4 Nov 2013)

I am looking for information on the HLI of C from 1940-1946. I am searching for a certain soldier in particular. His name is Corporal Kenneth Abraham Haines from Windsor, ON. He died on July 8th , 1944 at Buron in France and is buried at the Beny Sur Mer Cemetery in Normandy. His # was A/37619. 
I am looking for any information...photos, diaries etc. Anything helps, even if its just information about the Infantry that he was a part of. 

If you dont have any info personally, maybe point me in the right direction? 

Thanks so much
Dayna C.


----------



## Dog Walker (9 Nov 2013)

There is a book called “Bloody Buron: The Battle of Buron : Normandy, 08 July 1944” by Allan Snowie which deals with the HLI action at Buron 0n 8 July 1944.

http://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Buron-Battle-Normandy-July/dp/0919822916


----------



## Haletown (9 Nov 2013)

And this . . . 

http://legionmagazine.com/en/index.php/2011/06/clearing-buron-army-part-94/

If you get the chance to visit Buron you can still find remnants of the battle.  Underneath the power lines at the north end of town, where  the eastern anti-tank ditch was located, you can find bits and bobs of MG-42 belts, all kinds of metal.

Stand there and  look back at Hell's Corner and it will put it all in perspective.


----------



## Dog Walker (9 Nov 2013)

There is also information on the DND web site such as the official history of the Canadian Army in WWII.
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/docs/Victory_e.pdf	
CMHQ Report 162
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/rep-rap/doc/cmhq/cmhq162.pdf
AHQ Report 058
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/rep-rap/doc/ahqr-rqga/ahq058.pdf


----------



## Dog Walker (9 Nov 2013)

A search on the Library and archives website will give you a list of sources for HLI. There are also photos of the regiment.

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/lac-bac/results/all?FormName=Fed+Results&PageNum=1&SortSpec=score+desc&Language=eng&QueryParser=lac_&Sources=&Archives=&SearchIn_1=&Operator_1=AND&SearchIn_2=&SearchInText_2=&Operator_2=AND&SearchIn_3=&SearchInText_3=&MaterialDateOperator=after&MaterialDate=&ResultCount=5&SourceQuery=&Sources_1=amicus&Sources_2=mikan&Sources_3=genapp&Sources_4=web&soundex=&cainInd=0&SearchInText_1=Highland+Light+Infantry+of+Canada


----------



## mariomike (9 Nov 2013)

daynacunningham said:
			
		

> I am searching for a certain soldier in particular. His name is Corporal Kenneth Abraham Haines from Windsor, ON. He died on July 8th , 1944 at Buron in France and is buried at the Beny Sur Mer Cemetery in Normandy. His # was A/37619.



"Second World War (1939-1945): Canadian Armed Forces Members who Died in Service:
http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/genealogie/022-909.007-e.html


----------

